# What happend to duchessbbw



## frostxwatcher (May 17, 2013)

She was what got me into fat girls, so I was wondering what ever happened to her?


----------



## Dromond (May 17, 2013)

Have you tried asking Google? I came up with the answer in less than a minute that way.


----------



## J34 (May 18, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Have you tried asking Google? I came up with the answer in less than a minute that way.



How do you Internet? One does not simply google search


----------



## frostxwatcher (May 18, 2013)

Google doesnt help it doesnt give me a definant answer


----------



## Dromond (May 18, 2013)

The answer is, she was busted by her parents and they took away all her toys.

I found this out very quickly, and I don't even know who she is nor do I care what happened to her.


----------



## frostxwatcher (May 18, 2013)

That is from 2011 I am looking for som more recent answers


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 19, 2013)

Last I heard she started a weight loss blog.
And that's a while ago.


----------



## Dromond (May 19, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> Last I heard she started a weight loss blog.
> And that's a while ago.



Ironic.

words


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2013)

http://jessgettingfit.tumblr.com/

If you use the right keywords when you search, you'll find anything.


----------



## Dromond (May 20, 2013)

[sarcasm]It's horrible she's lost all that weight.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2013)

I know, right?
Like, do what you want with your own body?

...some people...


----------



## J34 (May 21, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> I know, right?
> Like, do what you want with your own body?
> 
> ...some people...



Hahaha

The nerve of her!


----------



## KittyKitten (May 21, 2013)

Why did I read the title as what happened to douchebag?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 21, 2013)

KittyKitten said:


> Why did I read the title as what happened to douchebag?



they could be the same person


----------

